# More ABT"S for my addiction



## crazymoon (Feb 1, 2016)

I haven't been posting lately BUT doesn't mean I haven't been smoking. :) Here are few pics from this weekends' ABTs.

First some nice big jalapenos with the fixings.













P1010012.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Feb 1, 2016





  













P1010013.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Feb 1, 2016






A presmoked shot of ABTs w/ cream cheese mixed with shredded cheese,lil smokies and 1/3rd slice of bacon.













P1010014.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Feb 1, 2016






After smoke shot , about two hours of hickory chips at 200 and then 1 hour with no smoke at 250. Some were missing before I could even take a picture! Thanks for looking.













P1010021.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Feb 1, 2016


----------



## tropics (Feb 1, 2016)

CM does not matter if they are wrapped with Bacon They look great to me Thanks for sharing

Richie


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 1, 2016)

Richie, thanks for the point sir and I have found that 1/3 slice of bacon browns/crisps up better than the full slice my friend !


----------



## tropics (Feb 1, 2016)

CrazyMoon said:


> Richie, thanks for the point sir and I have found that 1/3 slice of bacon browns/crisps up better than the full slice my friend !


It does look like it is crispy Thanks again


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 2, 2016)

Nice job CM!

They look delicious!







Al


----------



## dukeburger (Feb 2, 2016)

A rack for me again?! Nice job.


----------



## ibbones (Feb 2, 2016)

Those are some pretty peppers you got there.  I need to do these again.


----------



## b-one (Feb 3, 2016)

Looks great!:drool


----------



## disco (Feb 5, 2016)

Nice CM!


----------

